# Ordering for Early Delivery



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

What sites do people use to get games a day early?

I tried GAME as i was told they are always early......well i dont think GT5 is here yet as i only got a dispatched email this morning and the percelforce website is not showing anything other than 'express 24' when trying to track it.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

game normally deliver the day before or if not on the morning of release.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I ordered GT5 from Shopto on Friday and it arrived today.


----------

